# Which teeth seemed MOST painful for your toddler when cutting?



## KittyVentura

Just wondering really. So yeah - options as poll suggest.

Fin is pretty much beside himself today. Inconsolable and mostly just sobbing and whimpering with his hands in his mouth. He's not ill as far as I can tell so pretty sure this is down to the bottom canines which are just starting to peek through. It's the worse he's been so far. Sleep is affected and he's SO miserable.

Which were hardest on your toddler/baby? xx

Balls - didnlt click to add poll. Ok options are - 
Central incisors (bottom)
Central incisors (top)]
Lateral incisors (bottom) 
Lateral incisors (top)
First molars (either)
Canines (top) 
Canines (bottom)
Pre molars (either)
Second Molars (either) 

xx


----------



## hb1

canines upper and lower - have yet to have 2nd molars yet so the last 4 teeth might change that


----------



## BethK

Freya has all her teeth except the last set of molars.
Up until now the canines were definitely the worst, probably as she had the teeth either side so when the canines came through they pushed all the others to the side.

However she's been showing teething signs for her last molars now for at least 2 months, it's heartbreaking as I know they don't come till she's about 2 and a half so she's got a way to go yet.


----------



## RileysMummy

Millicent is cutting her canines top and bottom atm and she's having so much trouble with them :( Shes been fantastic with teething so far but atm nothing works, teething powders, calpol, all of it doesnt work. The bottom ones are almost through, well just poking through but she didnt eat Saturday to Tuesday because of them :(
xxx


----------



## Nats21

Callum was poorly with both his cannines and molars, the other ones he was just a bit dribbly/more clingy then usual, thank god they're all through now though! xx


----------



## 2805

Bottom canines were the worst.....However he currently has his final molars on the way and for the last 4 weeks he has been so groggy, snotty and generally miserable! He gets very chesty too when teething.


----------



## OmarsMum

Lateral incisors (bottom) were the worst. They cut through at 23.5 months after his molars & canines. He had a horrible infection when they were cutting through & he was sick for 2 weeks. 

HE still have 3 missing second molars. xx


----------



## minibeast

my girl has been havin a terrible time of it the last few days, been ill, screaming , not eating (my boobs are so uncomfortable from her not drinking) this morning i had a look in her mouth and she has a new tooth i think bottom pre molar and other areas on her gums look swollen like more are coming. when she was cutting all her front teeth it was nothing like this, it is so difficult poor babies. when she cries and cries i feel so short tempered i hate myself for it


----------



## charlotte-xo

Top molars were awful for Alfie, he was beside himself for weeks they took so long to come through. He's never been bothered by all the others xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige is cutting canines atm, and she cries all the time. Its a shame! I hope they all hurry up!

She was fine with all the rest


----------



## kellie_w

I was very very lucky, none of lukes so far have really bothered him. We had a few night wakings with the bottom incisors combined with a growth spurt but a dose of nurofen /calpol before bed stopped that. He has all his teeth except his 2 year molars. I'm betting I won't be as lucky with our next! X


----------



## eddjanuary10

2nd molars are probably the worst as they are taking forever to push through and they keep disrupting his sleep every couple of weeks.


----------



## stardust599

You put too many teeth on the choices :-D

They only get 20 teeth

So 8 incisors
4 canines
4 pre/first molars
4 second molars 

We are cutting bottom canines the now and LO has been pretty awful for a couple of weeks - definately the worst so far! After the canines are done we only have the second molars and we are done. Phew!


----------



## louisiana

brodie was really bad with his first molars-got all 4 of them with in the space of a week ,but they were threatening to come through for about a 3weeks.
he was miserable and his sleeping was worse than when he was a new born!


----------



## Farie

Canines - she's cutting them at the mo and its hell.

Her very first tooth (bottom front) was awful too as she went off solids for over 5 days, and for 3 days of that also refused all liquids/bottle etc. We ended up in hospital. But after that she's coped pretty well.


----------



## CormacksGirl

2nd molars! All the others were relatively easy and pain free but these 2nd molars are just buggars!!!!!x


----------



## lisa9999

BethK said:


> Freya has all her teeth except the last set of molars.
> Up until now the canines were definitely the worst, probably as she had the teeth either side so when the canines came through they pushed all the others to the side.
> 
> However she's been showing teething signs for her last molars now for at least 2 months, it's heartbreaking as I know they don't come till she's about 2 and a half so she's got a way to go yet.

Same here - canines were bloody awful.
Now, we have the last 4 coming in - she is drooling like mad, has a very sore nose from it dripping so much, but up to now its not been too bad. So far! They are all half way through now, so fingers x'd xx


btw Beth she was 2 just last week so you may not have too long to wait xx


----------



## tu123

LO has a full set and by far the worst were the canines, top and bottom. Two weeks of misery for her and us!


----------



## hb1

BethK said:


> Freya has all her teeth except the last set of molars.
> Up until now the canines were definitely the worst, probably as she had the teeth either side so when the canines came through they pushed all the others to the side.
> 
> However she's been showing teething signs for her last molars now for at least 2 months, it's heartbreaking as I know they don't come till she's about 2 and a half so she's got a way to go yet.

I had my 2nd molars before I was 2 and my nephew had them a couple of months before he was 2 - am expecting ollie to be similar as he has all but the last molars at 14 mths


----------



## emera35

Canines were pretty bad, 2nd molars are shaping up to be the same! :(


----------



## BabyJayne

We have been so lucky - cutting teeth has not bothered Madeline at all. In saying that, she didn't have any teeth until she was nearly 13 months old! She has 12 at the moment, all incisors and four first molars. Still waiting for the canines and the second molars - so I'll update when these eventually come through


----------



## angel2010

Def the canines, all of them!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

canines...we have all 20 teeth but the canine days are the ones i can recall her being most miserable!!


----------



## minties

Iit was the two at the bottom, not the middle ones but the ones outside of that pair. He's had 16 teeth for a long time, and those 2 gave him a lot of pain.


----------



## BethK

Thanks Lisa 9999 and hb1! There is hope yet then that maybe Freya's 2nd molars will come soon.

She's been drooling and chewing anything for about 3 months now but the last 3 weeks has been really bad. I can't see anything but she's a bugger for biting if i feel so i leave that to DH :)


----------

